# We come not together to trifle and play (Johannes Brenz)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 7, 2021)

For we come not together in the Church to trifle and play, but we come to the end we might be instructed in the word of the Lord. Neither are we created by God, and redeemed by the precious death and blood shedding of Christ, to the end we should riot, live in excess, and give our selves to all kind of filthy pleasure, but we are created and redeemed to the end we might glorify God by our life and conversation.

Johannes Brenz, _News from Ninive to England, brought by the prophet Jonas: which news in plainly published in the godly and learned exposition of Master John Brentius_, trans. Thomas Tymme (London: Henry Denham, 1570), preface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

